# question about sundown setup..



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Thinkin about getting two SA12D4's with the 1200 amp and a ported box either custom made or pre made. Going into an 87 cutlass. Opinions and input are appreciated, just looking for something that i can knock daily. Anyone here ever ran these subs?


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Good subs and work best proted and don't do a prefab box


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ok. that sundown 1200 gunna be enough juice? i THINK its one ohm stable so Ill wire em down to 1 ohm.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

that sundown amp and those subs will bang in the right box. Prefab boxes are shit...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

x3 on the prefab boxes = shit .. that sundown setup will hit hard


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Good shit appreciate the input!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Airborne what about the prefab box from Dave the box guy?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

low4ever said:


> Airborne what about the prefab box from Dave the box guy?


Dave the Box Guy doesn't mass produce shitty boxes. His are all higher end and well built...


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I want to run two in one his boxes in my 83 fleetwood. Just for cruisin, no competition. I was gonna run sundown 1200d and sa8 v2. What you think? Don't you live in Fayetteville?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Does this box guy have a website where i can check em out?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Yessir! http://davetheboxguy.com/


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

low4ever said:


> Yessir! http://davetheboxguy.com/


Also... http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=63


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Appreciate that!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

he is THE man if you want someone to build your box...


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

I run them in my 64. I love them very loud and clean on any song. Running at 1ohm on a fosgate T1500 bdcp so around 1850watts daily.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

62Impala13s said:


> View attachment 629196
> View attachment 629197
> I run them in my 64. I love them very loud and clean on any song. Running at 1ohm on a fosgate T1500 bdcp so around 1850watts daily.


 thats pretty clean ..10's?


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> thats pretty clean ..10's?


12's :thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

thinking about running just 1 on the saz1200. SA12D4 or D2 will be better? ported of course..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> thinking about running just 1 on the saz1200. SA12D4 or D2 will be better? ported of course..


Go with the D4 so you can run it at 2ohms. Also if you decide you want to add another one in the future you can run them at 1 ohm.I wouldn't recommend throwing double the rated power on any sub unless you really know what you're doing. Don't try to run that sub at 1 ohm unless you're confident that you have taken factors into account that will prevent you from damaging that sub.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

L.Daco1 said:


> Go with the D4 so you can run it at 2ohms. Also if you decide you want to add another one in the future you can run them at 1 ohm.I wouldn't recommend throwing double the rated power on any sub unless you really know what you're doing. Don't try to run that sub at 1 ohm unless you're confident that you have taken factors into account that will prevent you from damaging that sub.


This... Exactly...


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Does dave the box guy make box's for trucks too. Gonna need one for my new truck soon? Also wanna run some sundown subs either 8s or 10s any suggestions for a new silverado?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

L.Daco1 said:


> Go with the D4 so you can run it at 2ohms. Also if you decide you want to add another one in the future you can run them at 1 ohm.I wouldn't recommend throwing double the rated power on any sub unless you really know what you're doing. Don't try to run that sub at 1 ohm unless you're confident that you have taken factors into account that will prevent you from damaging that sub.


so if I buy the D4 and wire it at 2 ohms, will it be ok on the 1200 or is the 1200 too much amp?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

what about the SA15? would that be better for a single sub setup on the 1200?


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> so if I buy the D4 and wire it at 2 ohms, will it be ok on the 1200 or is the 1200 too much amp?


That 1200 @ 2ohms will be just fine with a SA12. You could do the 15 if you want. Power handling is the same but you'll be getting more cone area with the bigger speaker.

You may find that you'll want more than what a single SA can give you eventually. I would stick to the 12 and add another one in the future if it was me. 2 15's in a trunk can be tricky to pull off properly sometimes.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

http://shop.davetheboxguy.com/Dual-12-slot-port-Dual-12-slot-port.htm

thinkin about buying this one right here. Any suggestions? sundown recommends 1.75 cubed per woofer. i think the medium size one might be the winner...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

L.Daco1 said:


> That 1200 @ 2ohms will be just fine with a SA12. You could do the 15 if you want. Power handling is the same but you'll be getting more cone area with the bigger speaker.
> 
> You may find that you'll want more than what a single SA can give you eventually. I would stick to the 12 and add another one in the future if it was me. 2 15's in a trunk can be tricky to pull off properly sometimes.


knowing me once i get used to it Im gunna want more anyway lol so Im going back to 2 12's dual 4 ohm and wire it all down to 1 ohm.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

can anyone suggest a good wiring kit that I can use for this setup? If run 0 gauge from the battery, can i run a battery in the trunk that way I dont have to run 0 gauge under the carpet all the way into the rear? I wanna use 4 gauge going into the amp and a nice big fuse. Also plan on doing the big 3 and ultimately upgrading my alternator. While we're on the subject, anybody have recommendations for a good alternator upgrade for an 87 cutlass that will support this setup? appreciate all the help I can get


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ok scratch that. for a 1200 I think ill be ok with 2ga. and Ill do the big 3 with 4 ga. I dont mind running 2ga under my carpet to the trunk. may not even need to upgrade my alt with just a 1200. One thing I should buy though is a nice beefy battery to throw under the hood to replace y stock shit. opinions?


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> ok scratch that. for a 1200 I think ill be ok with 2ga. and Ill do the big 3 with 4 ga. I dont mind running 2ga under my carpet to the trunk. may not even need to upgrade my alt with just a 1200. One thing I should buy though is a nice beefy battery to throw under the hood to replace y stock shit. opinions?


I would still just do the big 3 in 1/0. If you decide to go bigger in the future it's one less thing to worry about and I personally don't like doing shit twice. The big 3 is relatively cheap so I don't know why everyone just wouldn't go big once and then leave it alone. 

And I think you pretty much got it figured out. You most likely won't need to go crazy on electrical upgrades for that 1200. I like to run XS Power but there are cheaper alternatives out there. Just do some searching around on the web and I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

L.Daco1 said:


> I would still just do the big 3 in 1/0. If you decide to go bigger in the future it's one less thing to worry about and I personally don't like doing shit twice. The big 3 is relatively cheap so I don't know why everyone just wouldn't go big once and then leave it alone.
> 
> And I think you pretty much got it figured out. You most likely won't need to go crazy on electrical upgrades for that 1200. I like to run XS Power but there are cheaper alternatives out there. Just do some searching around on the web and I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for.



appreciate that homie:thumbsup: ur right big 3 is cheap might as well knock it all out the right way the first time and be done with it. So basically for the 1200 Im gunna need the power cable, ground, remote wire from the radio, what about rca's?? tryna do this install myself instead of overpaying someone else to do it like always. Ive had 4-5 systems in the past but its time for me to hook this one up myselfuffin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

86 Limited said:


> http://shop.davetheboxguy.com/Dual-12-slot-port-Dual-12-slot-port.htm
> 
> thinkin about buying this one right here. Any suggestions? sundown recommends 1.75 cubed per woofer. i think the medium size one might be the winner...


any thoughts?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> any thoughts?


It's tuned to 32hz, it'll slam!


----------



## blackberry913 (Sep 18, 2011)

Do it . I ran with team sundown for a few years and used the nightshades and hear a lot of sa's , no no on the prefab because they brake easy and sound like shit . Also what tuning do you want cuz if u want to listen to rap and daily music I'd stay in the 33-36 htz area if you go lower u start losing sound inside your car, you can hear it from far away but not inside and higher frequencies are more for spl, but to each his own just my .02


----------

